# Move to Lake Chapala



## OnePutt2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello, Everyone...I'm an American currently living in Chiang Mai Thailand, have lived here for 8 yrs. and now I'm considering a move to Lake Chapala area. My question is this - I receive 1,700 p/mo in SS income. Can anyone tell me if my income qualifies me to obtain a permanent residence visa? I have done research online but there appears to be a lot of disinformation regarding this. Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google Translator:

https://translate.google.com/transl...residencia-temporal/SRE260&edit-text=&act=url


INM/Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores website:

Trámites | gob.mx

"Temporary Residency Visa 


It serves you to travel to Mexico, to present yourself in the places authorized for the international transit of people and your purpose is to remain in Mexican territory for a period greater than 180 days and not more than 4 years. 


Necessary documents 

Required document Presentation 


Visa application form 
Original 


Passport or Identity and Travel Document valid under international law 
Original and Copy 


1 Photograph 



Document proving your economic solvency 
Original 


Document proving your legal stay (applies if you are not a national of the country where you apply for the visa) 
Original and Copy "

It will be a Residente Temporal visa you qualify for at $1,700 USD retirement income not a Residente Permanente which is about $2,000 to $2,200 USD retirement income. It also depends on which Mexican Consulate or Embassy you apply at.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

To add to what Alan said: At the end of the four years on a Residencial Temporal visa, you can convert to a Residencial Permanente visa without an income test.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Before traveling to Mexico, OnePutt2 must apply for a residence visa, either temporary or permanent, at a Mexican consulate or embassy in the country of his current legal residence; Thailand.
If approved, he must enter Mexico within 180 days with an FMM marked “CANJE“, then report to immigration authorities, INM, serving his area of residence, with proof of residence, within 30 days of entering the country. INM will complete the processing of his visa within a matter of weeks, and issue his visa card.


----------

